# xorg, i810, and VESA, oh my



## Zalethon (Jan 28, 2009)

Simply put, my problem is this: My resolution won't go above 800x600 unless I use the i810 driver, and the i810 driver only puts out extremely garbled video. It makes me think that the vsync and hsync are off, but they are exactly what they should be according to the source I found online, and those values work fine for other drivers.

I know that my card is capable of higher resolution, as Debian and Ubuntu both were able to set it high. I'll attach my xorg.0.log file and xorg.conf, if they'll help, when I can get at them... (I'm on a different computer right now)

I'm sorry if I haven't provided all of the information necessary... I'm not honestly sure what else to add. I'm using the most recent port, as of two days ago, of the xorg meta package, and FreeBSD 7.0.


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

I never had an intel gpu, but isn't _intel_ (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel) the right driver?
Did you tried that one?
I am not wrong i810 is an obsoleted driver.


----------



## Zalethon (Jan 29, 2009)

I installed the intel driver you suggested, and modified xorg.conf, but it still doesn't work. The picture is garbled, in a similar fashion to that seen with i810 drivers.

I've added links to my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log file. (They're not attachments because my unix box has no browser right now, graphical or not) I ran xinit, flipped around the resolutions for a moment (via ctrl+alt+<numpad plus/minus>) and then killed the process. All of the available resolutions, which did include two above 800x600, were garbled.

http://zalethon.freehostia.com/Xorg.0.log
http://zalethon.freehostia.com/xorg.conf


----------



## ale (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you tried running the following commands?
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```
And running startx without /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


----------



## Zalethon (Jan 30, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you tried running the following commands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Running as root, Xorg -configure worked fine as far as I could tell, (xorg.conf.new is attached) but Xorg -config xorg.conf.new returned the following error:



> X.Org X Server 1.4.0
> Release Date: 5 September 2007
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE i386
> ...



Xorg.0.log is attached too. (They are both also at zalethon.freehostia.com if anyone prefers that)


----------



## ale (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you try adding _DefaultDepth 24_ to the _Section "Screen"_.
Put the line before the first _SubSection "Display"_.
If it still doesn't work, try changing the value _24_ with _16_ and removing the _SubSection "Display"_ which contains _Depth 24_.


----------



## Zalethon (Jan 30, 2009)

Adding DefaultDepth 24 made it run at least, but it is still a very garbled image. (It is the same with the default depth at 16, with the exception that in that case the resolution still didn't go above 800x600 that I could tell (I admit that it was hard to tell))

I'll attach Xorg.0.log again if it will do any good, though it will be tomorrow morning as right now I am about bankrupt of energy. :/ It may be worth note that when the image is garbled, I only see lines (or nothing at all, just a bright white screen) but the mouse pointer is completely unaffected. I can see that very clearly, and it moves over the top of the lines and such.


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

As I've said, I don't have Intel GPU, so I can't test this, but maybe you want to have a look at this.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2009-January/007336.html


----------

